# Le nostre canzoni



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Beh ci mancava un 3d del genere.

Postate il video e se vi và una piccola vostra descrizione del motivo per cui vi piace la canzone che avete scelto.


A me è sempre piaciuta questa:
Un Tempo Piccolo - Tiromancino
https://youtu.be/yGsaN6fAFSY

In passato la ascoltavo perchè sembra descrivere bene la follia che nasce quando si vive al braccetto con il dolore.
A me ricordava il mio stato d'animo subito dopo aver perso mia madre da ragazzo.
Oggi ha una doppia valenza


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2016)

bello!
questa perchè mi ricorda i momenti più intensi della mia vita universitaria..la ascolto con malinconia..

[video=youtube;oTPnd0k7itE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTPnd0k7itE[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bello!
> questa perchè mi ricorda i momenti più intensi della mia vita universitaria..la ascolto con malinconia..
> 
> [video=youtube;oTPnd0k7itE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTPnd0k7itE[/video]


Bellissima ban :inlove: 

io ne ho un tot quale scelgo ? devo pensarci


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima ban :inlove:
> 
> io ne ho un tot quale scelgo ? devo pensarci


ho scelto la prima che mi è venuta in mente... delle tante  poi posterò le altre!

scegli la prima che ti viene in mente Fiammy


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2016)

mi è stata dedicata quando non me lo sarei mai aspettata 

[video=youtube;bBPuWac4PKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBPuWac4PKE[/video]

mi ha aiutato nei momenti bui

[video=youtube;K-1N2OwB000]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-1N2OwB000[/video]

momenti intensi
[video=youtube;8isBHykqPU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8isBHykqPU4[/video]

[video=youtube;UrIiLvg58SY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY[/video]


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi è stata dedicata quando non me lo sarei mai aspettata
> 
> [video=youtube;bBPuWac4PKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBPuWac4PKE[/video]


IDEM e mi ha fatto molto bene...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

[video=youtube_share;fxBf7otLstw]https://youtu.be/fxBf7otLstw[/video]:inlove:


----------



## bettypage (6 Ottobre 2016)

Concerto Placebo a Londra con amici. Giovani, belli e rincoglioniti . Embè poi special guest a sorpresa Robert Smith che si spara Boys don' t cry....estasi

[video=youtube_share;AFuLIaUFuV0]https://youtu.be/AFuLIaUFuV0[/video]


----------



## alias75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

:festa:
i cure - che spettacolo - ti invidio​


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2016)

Le mie canzoni sono tutte sceme e le sto postando pian piano.


----------



## bettypage (6 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> :festa:
> i cure - che spettacolo - ti invidio​


No, scusa, concerto Placebo con special guest robert smith. The Cure visti a Roma...tanto ammmmore


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*..*

io sono affezionato a questa..

ma non è un bel ricordo, anzi, direi proprio che è stato il peggior momento della mia vita

ma tant'è.. sono affezionato lo stesso

[video=youtube;4mQybQSArhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mQybQSArhE[/video]


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2016)

Le "mie" canzoni:

Beh, sarebbero qualche centinaio, comunque certamente questa:

[video=youtube_share;usNsCeOV4GM]https://youtu.be/usNsCeOV4GM[/video]

e un congruo numero di altre canzoni dei Beatles

Poi questa:

[video=youtube_share;N9LMiqy3hfI]https://youtu.be/N9LMiqy3hfI[/video]

e un po' di altre cose del Boss

Poi, a titolo dimostrativo ma non esaustivo:

[video=youtube_share;rwQ1WF2jWQI]https://youtu.be/rwQ1WF2jWQI[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4sfhvxTZ0wo]https://youtu.be/4sfhvxTZ0wo[/video]

[video=youtube_share;PSyL-TrD_2g]https://youtu.be/PSyL-TrD_2g[/video]


Ms non sarebbe bene spostarlo nella sezione "Musica" questo 3D?


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mi ricorda di una notte in cui non sapevo dove andare 
[video=youtube_share;jARNrKiW-2I]http://youtu.be/jARNrKiW-2I[/video]


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2016)

La prima canzone italiana di cui ho capito tutte le parole(senza averle "comprese" per bene...beata ingenuità)
[video=youtube_share;UDUA4t7ExFc]http://youtu.be/UDUA4t7ExFc[/video]


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

Una canzone che mi viene sempre in mente quando mi sento delusa sentimentalmente (@alias75 ne ha fatto il titolo del suo 3d )

[video=youtube;2EY_7UaJ_S8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EY_7UaJ_S8[/video]


----------



## Leda (6 Ottobre 2016)

... e una che canticchio spesso quando sono felice!

[video=youtube;D1ZYhVpdXbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ZYhVpdXbQ[/video]


----------



## kikko64 (7 Ottobre 2016)

questa mi ricorda una donna che è entrata nella mia vita come caterpillar e ne è uscita lasciando dietro di se solo una voragine ... di solitudine

[video=youtube_share;gfjo71eDU7s]https://youtu.be/gfjo71eDU7s[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

[video=youtube;TvFqUDW5w6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvFqUDW5w6E[/video]

"Per il mio orgoglio" in senso opposto. Essere voluta inaspettatamente.





Autostrada deserta
Al confine del mare
Sento il cuore
Più forte di questo motore

Sigarette mai spente
Sulla radio che parla
Io che guido seguendo
Le luci dell'alba

Lo so lo sai,
La mente vola
Fuori dal tempo
E si ritrova sola
Senza più corpo
Nè prigioniera
Nasce l'aurora

Tu sei dentro di me
Come l'alta marea
Che scompare e riappare
Portandoti via

Sei il mistero profondo
La passione l'idea
Sei l'immensa paura
Che tu non sia mia

Lo so lo sai,
Il tempo vola
Ma quanta strada
Per rivederti ancora
Per uno sguardo
Per il mio orgoglio
Quanto ti voglio
Quanto ti voglio

Tu sei dentro di me
Come l'alta marea
Che riappare scompare
Portandomi via

Sei il mistero profondo
La passione l'idea
Sei l'immensa paura
Che tu non sia mia

Lo so lo sai,
Il tempo vola
Ma quanta strada
Per rivederti ancora
Per uno sguardo
Per il mio orgoglio
Quanto ti voglio

Per dirti quanto ti voglio
Per dirti quanto ti voglio
Per dirti quanto ti voglio

Written by Neil Mullane Finn, Antonio Venditti • Copyright © Kobalt Music Publishing Ltd.


----------

